

Management guru [Eric Ries] on the lean startup philosophy - jfi
http://online.wsj.com/video/management-guru-on-the-lean-startup-philosophy/B8C23745-6F6C-411D-8BE6-A9048EE76695.html

======
spokey
May I suggest an admin change the title to "Management guru [Eric Ries] on the
lean startup philosophy" or something like that? I clicked through expecting
someone other than the usual suspects talking about "lean startups" as was
disappointed. WSJ readers may not, but I think most HN readers know who Eric
Ries is. Their headline obscures information rather than providing it.

~~~
jfi
Valid point. I changed the title as per your request - was not trying to be
misleading and apologize if it came of as such.

~~~
spokey
Thank you, but no need to apologize. I wasn't offended in the least.

